# Black Friday buying



## AlanF (Nov 24, 2021)

The R6 has a 20% discount in the UK starting today, cheaper than the grey market. I couldn't resist ordering one for my wife as it will go nicely with the RF 100-400mm. At f/8 and beyond, the difference in resolution between it and the R5 becomes less important. It's half the price of the R5 here. I mentioned in an earlier post that DxO PL has the habit of introducing an upgrade at the end of October at a 30% or so discount and then an even bigger one for Black Friday. It's happened again, a 50%, and I'll probably upgrade. Topaz is giving some good deals on upgrades.


----------



## Del Paso (Nov 24, 2021)

AlanF said:


> The R6 has a 20% discount in the UK starting today, cheaper than the grey market. I couldn't resist ordering one for my wife as it will go nicely with the RF 100-400mm. At f/8 and beyond, the difference in resolution between it and the R5 becomes less important. It's half the price of the R5 here. I mentioned in an earlier post that DxO PL has the habit of introducing an upgrade at the end of October at a 30% or so discount and then an even bigger one for Black Friday. It's happened again, a 50%, and I'll probably upgrade. Topaz is giving some good deals on upgrades.


Thanks for the Topaz info!


----------



## AlanF (Nov 25, 2021)

The R6 arrived today. The link for the UK cashback on the WEX site didn't work. I got this one from Canon, which did https://canon-winter-uk-2021.sales-promotions.com/en_gb/?country_promotion=2

The R6 + RF 100-400mm with hood weighs only 3lb (1.36kg), and my wife really appreciates it (as do I but I'll be nearly twice the weight with the R5 + RF 100-500)!


----------



## Jethro (Nov 25, 2021)

AlanF said:


> The R6 + RF 100-400mm with hood weighs only 3lb (1.36k)


Sounds like a great little combination!


----------



## AlanF (Nov 26, 2021)

1000s here will have had R6 for maybe a year so I'm saying nothing new. However, I checked it out against the R5 today and it lived up fully to my expectations. It's particularly good relatively with narrow lenses and with extenders. Put an RF 1.4x on one of my telephotos, like the RF 100-400 and 800 f/11, and its resolution and IQ are pretty close to that of the bare lenses on the R5, but with the field of view and file size of a crop camera. It's a really great piece of kit and very good value in the UK. Even better is the old-fashioned mode dial that I can set up for my wife for C1, C2 and C3 as she doesn't like electronic controls. If Canon doesn't come out with an R7, I can always buy an R3 and use it with an extender.


----------

